# Culinary Arts Degree: Bachelor's vs. Associate



## psychobihn (May 5, 2004)

Hi, I just wanted to know is getting a 4 year Bachelor's degree in culinary arts worth it, or should i settle for an Associate degree. I would think that chefs prefer hiring graduates with a Bachelor's . . .but I am became rather perplexed when I found out that CIA, one of the most reputable culinary institute in the US, doesn't even offer a Bachelor's in culinary arts, and that made me then think that the extra two years isn't really necessary. 

So really, would the chefs/restaurant owners out there seriously weigh the extra two years?

Thanks


----------



## cookintim (Apr 30, 2004)

Uh, the CIA does offer a bachelor's. Not sure where you heard that.


----------



## psychobihn (May 5, 2004)

Wow. Bad mistake, I checked CIA's website itself and yes, it does offer a bachelor's. I was misinformed by 2 sources while browsing for culinary schools: http://www.culinaryschools.com/schools/249.html
and the data given at the collegeboard; http://apps.collegeboard.com/search/...92&profileId=7

Gotta be more careful next time.

Thanks buddy


----------



## quinntech01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok first off, let me say that im only a jr. in highschool right now. I am taking culinary arts at a technical school in my county. I also plan on applying to the CIA. Like you said, its one of the best. They dont offer a bachelors degree in Culinary Arts. I plan on getting that no matter where i go. Right now, in the Culinary World out there, you cant get anywhere with out a Bachelors. Associates doesnt get you anything. I took courses over the summer at J&W. And one of the chefs said if you get an associates, dont plan on going much farther then sous. Or something along those lines. It would be a smart choice to go for your Bachelors rather then associates. Itll be worth it later down the road. And i dont mean to sound like im an upstart. But thats just what i would do. 

I hope i helped you out some.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Once again, CIA *does* offer a bachelor's degree in culinary arts. As to how far you can go in the culinary world with only an associates, it's really up to the individual and their inherent intelligence, talent and drive. It doesn't necessarily depend on the level of education. The foodservice industry is still very much a meritocracy. That J&W chef is telling you otherwise most likely because it benefits J&W.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow. That is HORRIBLE advice. Many of the top chefs in the nation, and world, never went to cooking school. I think you'd find many chefs would be more impressed with hard work ethic and skills than pure book knowledge. Not saying that a BA isn't worth it, or isn't a good thing, but it's hardly a surefire path to sucess. 

You could have a bachelors degree, but if you can't handle having 6 pans on the burner, 3 in the oven, and a full slider full of tickets than no amount of book knowledge can save you.

Sounds like that chef was BSing you.

~Someday


----------



## quinntech01 (Jun 1, 2004)

that is possible. But, tell me this, if you were the head chef or, a resturaunt mang. would you take a CIA graduate with an Associates Degree over a Bachelors?

But you guys are correct, no book in this intire world will teach you anything. Just terms. Hands On is what counts. So you are right there. Bare with me guys, im learning this stuff every day.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Maybe, maybe not. There was a CIA bachelor's program graduate on Cheftalk at one time. Then there is Nicko, who went through the two-year program. If both of them walked in my door looking for a job, Nicko would get the job (that I should be so lucky). But, I am just answering your question as you asked it; many more factors come into play than just education in the hiring process. I look at experience, work history and attitude before I look at the level of education. All things being equal, though, whether you are 20 years old and have an associates or 22 years old and have a bachelors, you're going to have the same job title: line cook.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I wouldn't hire any graduate of any school unless they had some real experience to back it up. The best cooks I've worked with in this industry did not come out of any culinary schools (however some of the worst cooks I've worked with are from culinary school).


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

hey,
why dont you get out of high school and get a job in a kitchen becuse mikeb is correct no expierence no job dont care how many years you go to school


----------

